# King Ed's Pet Website



## raindrop1008 (Jun 12, 2010)

Any member here ever wonder why King Ed's Pet doesn't have a web site, they have excellent prices.


----------



## jordonsmum (Mar 1, 2011)

I've look for one a few times. Perhaps not internet saavy?? Truly though.. reputation and word of mouth appears to be enough. Been around for years ;-)


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

they are probably losing out on alot of business not having a website though. Word of mouth is great but websites are a GREAT so incredibly cheap form of advertising. If anyone knows the owners tell them i'll make them a great looking cheaply priced one, so at least they have something


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

I agree with Shawn. Most times if I am searching for a business, if there is no website I will look at a different company. I always like to have an idea of what the store offers before driving there.


----------



## rgrling (Apr 22, 2010)

King Ed's is definitely old-school when it comes to their marketing. I still remember calling to ask about the price of a filter. The owner refused to tell me over the phone and insisted that I had to go to the store in-person to find out.

I'm sure King Ed's will continue to enjoy success based on their existing customers and word-of-mouth, but the lack of a website and stock/pricing information will limit their potential.


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

I think they make a killing and dont want a headache


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

rgrling said:


> King Ed's is definitely old-school when it comes to their marketing. I still remember calling to ask about the price of a filter. The owner refused to tell me over the phone and insisted that I had to go to the store in-person to find out.
> 
> I'm sure King Ed's will continue to enjoy success based on their existing customers and word-of-mouth, but the lack of a website and stock/pricing information will limit their potential.


The reason for not giving out prices on the phone is because some of the other stores do price matching.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

From someone who used to spend hundreds on plants there alone when i started the hobby, i don't shop there anymore due to their poor customer service once i stopped spending hundreds there monthly. I'd much prefer to use a site sponsor who's much more involved with local hobbyists than save a few dollars on a piece of equipment that will last years. Plus they don't allow fish to settle in before selling them, which leads to higher die off rates.

As for a site, they don't need it. There are plenty of people who spend tons of cash there so get excellent customer service because of it, they spread the word quite well.


----------



## adanac50 (Apr 26, 2010)

raindrop1008 said:


> Any member here ever wonder why King Ed's Pet doesn't have a web site, they have excellent prices.


Excellent prices? Definetely on equipment & food but on livestock I 
think they're out to lunch on a few items (especially the African
cichlid selection). I only buy livestock from there on Boxing Day/week. 
Also, service in the fish room on a lot of days are pretty subpar...IMO


----------



## joker1535 (May 23, 2010)

Yes i never go there anymore. Never wants to tell me the price of fish over the phone. Always says "we make deal". Last time i was there he tried to convince me to buy 15 frontosa. I said i only wanted 5, he started laughing at me and refused to sell me 5. Left and never came back!


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Johnnyfishtanks said:


> I think they make a killing and dont want a headache


I don't understand why a website would be a headache, you don't have to sell online and it wouldn't require maintenance if you simply had one or two pages including a contact us section with a google map.

Makes sense to me.


----------



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

I always haggle with them thats why I like that store


----------



## fish_r_kewl (Sep 3, 2010)

I asked Cathy that very question a long time ago, why they don't have a website. She told me something to the effect that they have too much inventory to keep track of. I agree with some of the comments, especially those relating to the livestock. I don't have any surviving fish left from my last Boxing Day visit. I've also noticed that sometimes if you dig to the back of the shelf on dry goods, you can usually find stuff with older (cheaper) price tags on them.


----------



## bingerz (Mar 3, 2011)

really?! wow that's messed up!!!

edit: sorry...i must've deleted the quote. i was referring to joker's comments. that sucks to come out from langley to be treated to that. im in cloverdale, so i could relate. i'm kinda tied up to them cuz i can't find fuelleborni anywhere else except there. but reading that post from fish r kewl...im kinda reluctant to buy there since their livestock waranty isn't that good to begin with.


----------



## rescuepenguin (Apr 21, 2010)

Come to think of it, the few times I've been there I've never even seen a computer. I hope they don't do it all by hand.


----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

adanac50 said:


> Excellent prices? Definetely on equipment & food but on livestock I
> think they're out to lunch on a few items (especially the African
> cichlid selection). I only buy livestock from there on Boxing Day/week.
> Also, service in the fish room on a lot of days are pretty subpar...IMO


Huh equipment? J&L way better!


----------



## catgoldfish (Apr 21, 2010)

mysticalnet said:


> Huh equipment? J&L way better!


J and L are better for supplies but they don't sell tanks. King Ed is the best for someone looking for a fish tank.


----------



## Kei (May 4, 2010)

neven said:


> From someone who used to spend hundreds on plants there alone when i started the hobby, i don't shop there anymore due to their poor customer service once i stopped spending hundreds there monthly. I'd much prefer to use a site sponsor who's much more involved with local hobbyists than save a few dollars on a piece of equipment that will last years. Plus they don't allow fish to settle in before selling them, which leads to higher die off rates.
> 
> As for a site, they don't need it. There are plenty of people who spend tons of cash there so get excellent customer service because of it, they spread the word quite well.


Ive been going to king eds a long time. ive shoped there for long time.
i dont shop there any more too. ill rather buy from the USA or on BCaquria and JAMES on hastings. but no longer there because new owners didnt want a pet shop.

i used to go to save a few bucks but there is no customer service AT All. like u got to ask people so many times for help. and some of the staff are dicks. ive asked about stuff and they just brush you off and dont want to help you.
this one time i asked if i could ask a quick question i was told shes in before you.

and another time i asked a staff if i could get some help and was told i dont work in this department and walked off, well hello? who do i talk to?

and when picking fish this man one time said to me "why do u take so long to pick out a fish its so cheap" and "if u want to take your time picking out fish we make price up"

like dude?

but on the side they dont need a website word of mouth is the best ad. there inventory is non-exsistant
they just ring in and take the cash. like someone said. some times prices in the back are like a dollar cheaper.


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

Hi Folks,
when I was trying to get sponsored by my long term disability company I wanted to take "Dream-Weaver" web page building course at a local community college.
I took the introduction (my LTD refused to pay for it) and the programmer/instructor told us as part of the training we would be required to create a business web site.

He suggested we look for a company with no web presence ow with an amateurish web site/one we could improve on and build a new web site and hopefully sell it to them later.

This may be a good project for someone to take on.
Play 'lets make a deal' I will build you a web site at cost (Software and template) and you will give me 50% off for X amount of time.
Or X amount and teach them/someone how to do stock control.

The hardest part is they have a lot of old stock/inventory, not livestock that may be outdated (Expiry date past). 
Or broken/opened packages where they have provided a part and not restocked it to have a complete product.

It would be a labor of love and need a lot of time and research to build the data base.
Unless you just list the complete items and stock and have a "clearance corner" where you could post some photos and say "come in for special pricing on old stock".

Just a thought.


----------



## raindrop1008 (Jun 12, 2010)

I do notice that customer service at King Ed's is pretty much none existence on weekends and at time some of the sale staffs were rude . I like to deal with Ian at Big Al's or James on Hasting.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Yup. +1 on this. Plain rude. The worst customer service I've ever seen in any store, probably. Although Fraser is not far behind . Been there 3 times I think, and I'll never go back.



raindrop1008 said:


> I do notice that customer service at King Ed's is pretty much none existence on weekends and at time some of the sale staffs were rude . I like to deal with Ian at Big Al's or James on Hasting.


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Yeah...customer service is horrid. I live nearby and used to visit daily. After joining this site and learning about all the wonderful sponsers with HEALTHY stock and great customer service I rarely go anymore. But they are easy to haggle down and they sometimes have rarer stuff and when stuff is on sale...they can get much cheaper then other places. It would be nice for them to have a website, thought they dont seem really teach savvy.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Momobobo : "they dont seem really teach savvy."

That's probably the main problem, they're are too intimidated by it.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

joker1535 said:


> Yes i never go there anymore. Never wants to tell me the price of fish over the phone. Always says "we make deal". Last time i was there he tried to convince me to buy 15 frontosa. I said i only wanted 5, he started laughing at me and refused to sell me 5. Left and never came back!


ya, they told me they were going to buy acei and demasoni fry off me, when i brought them in he was no longer interested and instead of giving me the instore credit he said he would he wanted to trade them for other fish that i didnt want

and i was there once another guy was buying fish and they were netting it out and one jumped out of the net onto the floor, the customer was kinda shocked that he left it flopping on the floor and was trying to convince them at first to put it in their bag for free and then even offering to pay for it to save it but they said "no this one no good now" and left it on the floor


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

catgoldfish said:


> J and L are better for supplies but they don't sell tanks. King Ed is the best for someone looking for a fish tank.


J & L does sell tanks, i just got a 125 with glass tops and stand there for 660, kings eds was a similiar price while on sale


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Every business finds its own niche so they don't have to compete head on with each other. I think IPU, JL, King Ed, April's, Roger's, Paul's ... all have their own niche and clientel.

The fact that they are all doing well shows that there is plenty of business for everyone. There is no need to copy the others. That actually makes shoppping more fun. If not, I may as well go to the one store with the lowest price or simply shop on line.


----------



## jam (Apr 28, 2010)

ive never had a problem with king eds service, althrough ive been going there for years. i find u cant really beat there prices for equipment and tanks but i agree there fish can be over priced....... they use to carry the bucks of salt i got every month out to my truck for me. 

ive seen alot worse at other stores for fish care, rogers is the only local fish store that ive seen that still quarantines sick fish and wont sell them but maybe im not looking that hard.


----------



## tetragirl (Mar 21, 2011)

Kei said:


> Ive been going to king eds a long time. ive shoped there for long time.
> i dont shop there any more too. ill rather buy from the USA or on BCaquria and JAMES on hastings. but no longer there because new owners didnt want a pet shop.
> 
> i used to go to save a few bucks but there is no customer service AT All. like u got to ask people so many times for help. and some of the staff are dicks. ive asked about stuff and they just brush you off and dont want to help you.
> ...


I'm trying to find a decent supplier for my livestock and plants. Already lost three betta's, three tetra's, and two platy's bought from IPU in a very short time. Only four tetra's have survived. When I returned the last tetra (died within 24 hours), they tested my water and everything was perfect. However, they said that my gH was too low (tested at 6.8, which from my research, is right in-line with what tetra's enjoy) and told me to raise the alkaline to over neutral!

I've been to King Ed's, that's where I've been buying my plants. I wasn't happy with the condition of their fish or their prices for equipment.

I'm currently in the process of a fishless cycle on a 20g planted tank and after moving my remaining rummy-nose tetra's over and adding more plants, I am planning to slowly add some ember tetra's (if I can find them) and later some pygmy cory's. But I want to ensure the livestock I buy are as healthy as possible.


----------



## raindrop1008 (Jun 12, 2010)

tetragirl said:


> I'm trying to find a decent supplier for my livestock and plants. Already lost three betta's, three tetra's, and two platy's bought from IPU in a very short time. Only four tetra's have survived. When I returned the last tetra (died within 24 hours), they tested my water and everything was perfect. However, they said that my gH was too low (tested at 6.8, which from my research, is right in-line with what tetra's enjoy) and told me to raise the alkaline to over neutral!
> 
> I've been to King Ed's, that's where I've been buying my plants. I wasn't happy with the condition of their fish or their prices for equipment.
> 
> I'm currently in the process of a fishless cycle on a 20g planted tank and after moving my remaining rummy-nose tetra's over and adding more plants, I am planning to slowly add some ember tetra's (if I can find them) and later some pygmy cory's. But I want to ensure the livestock I buy are as healthy as possible.


Roger's Aquatic is a good place to try.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

tetragirl said:


> However, they said that my gH was too low (tested at 6.8, which from my research, is right in-line with what tetra's enjoy) and told me to raise the alkaline to over neutral!


I presume you mean PH not GH. I have gotten all my Tetra's from IPU and have rarely lost any, the PH in the tank they are in fluctuates between 7.4-7.8 and they do just fine in higher ph from my experience. IPU probably has some of the best water of any LFS as the owner has spent alot of time researching the problems with our water & had alot of post in the IPU section on the water issues here. One thing I know about the water at my place is the KH & GH are 0 out of the tap. If they said your GH is low then you should boost it up. Unless you are using something like equilibrium in your water , I will just about bet you GH is 0 and could be one of problems you are having. I used to have the same problems , before I joined BCA and learned about the problems with our water. Since then I have had minimal fish deaths


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

tetragirl said:


> I'm trying to find a decent supplier for my livestock and plants. Already lost three betta's, three tetra's, and two platy's bought from IPU in a very short time. Only four tetra's have survived. When I returned the last tetra (died within 24 hours), they tested my water and everything was perfect. However, they said that my gH was too low (tested at 6.8, which from my research, is right in-line with what tetra's enjoy) and told me to raise the alkaline to over neutral!
> 
> I've been to King Ed's, that's where I've been buying my plants. I wasn't happy with the condition of their fish or their prices for equipment.
> 
> I'm currently in the process of a fishless cycle on a 20g planted tank and after moving my remaining rummy-nose tetra's over and adding more plants, I am planning to slowly add some ember tetra's (if I can find them) and later some pygmy cory's. But I want to ensure the livestock I buy are as healthy as possible.


Canadian Aquatics has great quality stock. They are a sponsor here. Then Aquarium West also has very good stock. Not cheap, but nice.


----------



## roadrunner (Apr 25, 2010)

I have to agree, service is not the best, plus is kinda annoying to have to drive there to check something because they don't tell you prices over the phone. I think if other bigger LPS will get nice website, others may follow.

Oh, and I couldn't believe when I saw the owner of the other big pet store (one you know well too) buying fish from King Ed!!!!!


----------



## rgrling (Apr 22, 2010)

raindrop1008 said:


> I do notice that customer service at King Ed's is pretty much none existence on weekends and at time some of the sale staffs were rude . I like to deal with Ian at Big Al's or James on Hasting.


May I ask: Who is James on Hasting?


----------



## budahrox (Apr 21, 2010)

rgrling said:


> May I ask: Who is James on Hasting?


Used to own Rainforest on Hastings
No longer there.
Cheers!!


----------



## dZilla (Dec 30, 2010)

Meh I find the place okay.... I mean you go in there knowing the type of service you'll get and thats how it is. As for people that continue to go to the store and complain about it, that doesn't make sense, but for those that arne't going there anymore due to the fact that they don't enjoy certain aspects of the store, then good on you.


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

roadrunner said:


> I have to agree, service is not the best, plus is kinda annoying to have to drive there to check something because they don't tell you prices over the phone. I think if other bigger LPS will get nice website, others may follow.
> 
> Oh, and I couldn't believe when I saw the owner of the other big pet store (one you know well too) buying fish from King Ed!!!!!


There is a reason for that, there are a couple of stores around that buy stuff from there, they are not paying what we pay in the store. I do believe because of King Ed's turnover some other store owners may piggy back on their orders so they both save money in the end.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

taureandragon76 said:


> There is a reason for that, there are a couple of stores around that buy stuff from there, they are not paying what we pay in the store. I do believe because of King Ed's turnover some other store owners may piggy back on their orders so they both save money in the end.


thats pretty smart if they can cut costs like that to be honest but couldnt they still have a website with prices for customers as the other stores will be using other channels to communicate with king eds anyways

i like that jl has everything on their website i can check all the prices right there and know what im going to pay when i go to the store, stuff thats not on their website like tanks they have no problems pricing out for you over the phone


----------



## BigFatLyre (Apr 22, 2010)

Since they opened about the same year I came to B.C. ('78) they aren't in the building phase of their business. While there is a mass of inventory, the prices are on the high side. And they don't have to. Time and tax wise, they may not want to.

A web site brings in Bedcetera 50% (or more) of his business, and he'd be closed without it.
But he's playing with the big boys and is the new kid in town.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

king ed does not need a website. they get plenty of business. they have been around as bigfatlyre said..a long time..and do fine without. they do sell wholesale to other stores as they buy in volume so get better discounts. 
its very easy to criticize..but..how many stores have lasted as long as them and are not in financial trouble and needing to advertise. they do inventory once a year..and you dont need a computer to do inventory. you can keep all your receipts..and what was brought in each day and what went through your pos terminal. 
its easy to criticize..maybe they are changing their directions..times change..prices change, and all the deals and discounting they did maybe made things a bit more difficult for doing their books. 
to be honest..the best customers are the beginner hobbyists who want a starter kit..or a new tank, or betta tank, betta, gravel, food, chlorine remover, etc..easy to please and go out with big smiles from ear to ear. same as a budgie. cage, food, bird, accessories, etc. 
hate to say it..but bcaquaria members are a very small population of fish keepers. internet sales make up for 4 percent of sales . 
heres a scenario...purina dog chow, pedigree, etc..lots of advertising on tv etc. where do you suppose the bulk of their money goes. to the advertising. they need it. their food is bad. lower quality food ingredients..lots of advertising for the basic dog owner who wont spend the money on their dogs food. petcurean. no advertising on tv, etc..high quality ingredients and consistant price. very classy company. they do more educating .
the only way the stores will stay around is if they are supported . 
i challenge any of you to start up a fish store. your ideas could change very fast . 
if theres no service..maybe its because they do have alot of people to serve. not sure..i havent been there for awhile. i just dont like seeing posts like this criticizing petshops when you havent tried yourself. 
king ed would have a very hard time keeping their website current with the volume they do .
different stores specialize in different areas so they have their own clinetelle. 
ie. me, discus..tiny fish..community fish 
aquariums west..smaller tanks..lots of planted tank stuff..as downtown alot of nano tanks. 
surrey..alot more african cichlid folks 
fantasy, high end quality fish not focusing on supplies . 
king ed more on supplies and bigger tanks etc etc .


----------



## Kei (May 4, 2010)

budahrox said:


> Used to own Rainforest on Hastings
> No longer there.
> Cheers!!


as i have already said no longer there because new owners did not want a petstore


----------



## joker1535 (May 23, 2010)

I don't think anybody said it was easy running a fishstore. But what was brought out is how he treats some of his customers. It doesn't matter if times change or prices go up, customer service is always a must. Walking around in the store without getting help, never a price on the phone or being laughed at because you don't buy 20 fish at ones is ridiculous and even uncalled for. But I'm sure he got many customers because of his inventory.


----------



## luckylux99 (Apr 22, 2010)

I cant say anything negative about them I have visited there store for the first time and found them very helpful i wanted to pick up about 150 dollars worth of coral the person that served me was very helpful .he ask me how long was my reeftank set up for i told him 2 months he told me to hold off buying any coral until i bring a water sample in i was really impressed because othier stores would push sales on you they didnt


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Well that's not good but this thread started out about no website. You'd have to ask them why they don't have one 
Maybe old school.


----------



## bruizer (Mar 10, 2011)

just got home from king eds and in their discus tank there were 3 fish on their side close to death as well in the albino oscar tank it was all of the fish on the bottom of the tank. Dont think anyone really cares in that place


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

I think a website would be useful if just to list contact info, hours, current sales. They don't need a full ecommerce site.


----------



## fkshiu (Apr 22, 2010)

bruizer said:


> just got home from king eds and in their discus tank there were 3 fish on their side close to death as well in the albino oscar tank it was all of the fish on the bottom of the tank. Dont think anyone really cares in that place


This thread has wandered far and wide from the OP. Everyone, please stick to the topic at hand.


----------



## oscar (Apr 21, 2010)

aprils aquarium said:


> king ed does not need a website. they get plenty of business. they have been around as bigfatlyre said..a long time..and do fine without. they do sell wholesale to other stores as they buy in volume so get better discounts.
> its very easy to criticize..but..how many stores have lasted as long as them and are not in financial trouble and needing to advertise. they do inventory once a year..and you dont need a computer to do inventory. you can keep all your receipts..and what was brought in each day and what went through your pos terminal.
> its easy to criticize..maybe they are changing their directions..times change..prices change, and all the deals and discounting they did maybe made things a bit more difficult for doing their books.
> to be honest..the best customers are the beginner hobbyists who want a starter kit..or a new tank, or betta tank, betta, gravel, food, chlorine remover, etc..easy to please and go out with big smiles from ear to ear. same as a budgie. cage, food, bird, accessories, etc.
> ...


Well said April.


----------



## roadrunner (Apr 25, 2010)

I have to admit, it is one of my top LPS I like to visit once in a while. They do have good deals on lots of stuff, but you have to watch expiry date especially on all chemicals (I've learned the hard way). Store reminds me more of some kind of storage facility, crammed with lots of stuff and hard to find. Owner has always short strong sentences (almost sound unfriendly but that's just my opinion), so sometimes I'm almost afraid to ask  but he knows a lot, so go ahead and ask. I admire all pet store owners for being there for us hobbyists. I wouldn't want to deal with everything that comes their way. So if reason why they don't have website means lower prices for us, I'm OK with that!


----------



## pieces71 (Apr 21, 2010)

Smiladon said:


> Reason for no website: They dont want to show inventory and pricing online.
> 
> Reason to not show this information: Put money in their pockets without paying tax
> 
> ...


Ohh...and they are very strict with the tax everytime I buy foods and equipment from them


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

Well I doubt King Eds is the only retail store where money never makes it to the till or reported to the tax man...I am betting there are a very large percentage of retail ma and pa shops that only report a small percentage of their earnings.

Hell I remember the days when I worked in a gas station, each time the owner filled up a car with gas that money never made it to the till and I know for a fact he never reported it either...thats the retail small business operation...not saying all are run that way, I am sure some are above board and report everything but I bet that most dont!


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

i dont think the original poster was criticizing king eds here is the post:


raindrop1008 said:


> Any member here ever wonder why King Ed's Pet doesn't have a web site, they have excellent prices.


he's just wondering why, lets be honest, websites are a great way to advertise. times have changed, as came up in another thread about building stands, 15 years ago we may have had to go to the library to find a book on how to do that, now you go on the internet, likewise when was the last time most people used a phone book? they go to the internet. how do people find these forums? internet searches.
i found out about Aprils via the internet, same with Charles and Pat of canadianaquatics and J&L
bigalsonline is another good example of fish stores adapting to the arrival of the internet and seeing it not as a threat but an opportunity.
why do i go to j&l? because it takes me an hour and a half to get to either king eds or j&l and if im going to spend 3 hours on transit (round trip) i want to be sure what im going for is there and there are no surprises on the price.
im sure king eds is in no threat of closing down as they have lots of regulars, good prices, and people in the area that its no big deal to stop by and see if they have something or the price because theyre close, that doesnt mean they wouldnt benefit from a website.

as for taxes... i imagine lots of places do that, you run the risk of being audited tho. im sure the gas that station purchased could have been tracked and the auditors would be like hmm it seems half of your gas evaporated how do you explain this?


----------



## Kei (May 4, 2010)

Smiladon said:


> Reason for no website: They dont want to show inventory and pricing online.
> 
> Reason to not show this information: Put money in their pockets without paying tax
> 
> ...


this also means nothing on hard paper when trying to go to another store for a price match meaning every one will use a price match to there store and in return either get better service or 5%-10% of the difference off

like i remember back in the day i was thinking damn if king eds had a website i would price match it to them at big als,and then it would be 5 bucks cheaper. then ended going to king eds to buy it and check out other stuff.
but yeah... no longer shop there due to the place being run to the ground. i might go back for equipment one day. but live stock.... probably not. my ray died 4 days after i bought it from them one time. the person helping me almost refused to feed them so i can see the one i wanted to buy eat. i told them if i dont see him eat im not buying. then he quickly went to feed them. when i think about it now. i paied way too much.


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

i usually go there several times a month, but little far for driving there special the gas $$ up now !and now their fish not cheaper same as before now!i have not been there fews months now,,, but once they on sale, is a good place to there and sometime they have rare stuff ! 
i dont seen they have website .. i remember i seen that one is very long time ago! never update...


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

thread has gone way off topic. Thread closed.


----------

